# Can we install an oven after the fact



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

Due to the oven shortage our 28rs-s came in with out an oven. Can we install one later once they become available? The dealer said he didn't reccommend it. Is that the case?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The dealer said he didn't reccommend it.


What was the reason he gave for that? I have read several threads in this section where dealers were willing to install ovens when they became available. I don't see why it couldn't be installed, other then he didn't want to do the work.

Did your unit come with the microwave/convection oven instead? Our dealer has assured us that if the unit we are waiting for doesn't have an oven it will have the convection unit.

Tim


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

No ours does not have a convection oven. It does seem to be larger than then they other ones though. The dealer said retro-fitting things that weren't there when orginally manufactured was not a good idea. I think they just didn't want to be bothered with installing it. If the gas is already there for the cooktop I can't see why they couldn't add the line for the oven later. I guess I'll chaulk this up to a learning experience when ordering a TT. Had I known to ask for a convection oven - I would have.


----------



## 219 (Mar 19, 2004)

We just bought a 28BH-S and it didn't come with an oven. We were told that they are on back order and that it could be 6 months to a year before they get any. My dealer gave me a check for $500 and told me that if I could find one else where to go do it. Otherwise he has a number of them on back order and as soon as he can get one he will call me. Since he gave me a check I would have to pay for the oven and the installation but he said the $500 was enough to cover it.


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello. We picked up our 28rss today. Yippee!!! We had minor problems to get fixed, but were assured they would be done. For one, we had screws coming thru on the ceiling. Odd. But, I keep reading about the units without ovens. Well, ours didnt have one either. Iasked the service guy and he said that some units dont come with ovens.......seems odd. so i asked him about ours......He said to put it down on our list of things we found on our inspection. Can any of you let me know what you think about this all. I see in the pics that they show units with ovens, and in the brochure the other options include an oven...our trailer came with all the other options.............except an oven. shy

Jerry and Joy
2boys(15,5) and 2girls(13,4)
2004 Chevy 2500 LS HD- diesel
2004 Chevy 1500 Suburban LT
2004 Outback 28 RSS
Currently in Alaska and loving it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Packer,

Take a close look at the sticker / buyers invoice on your trailer. On there it lists every option installed on your Outback. The oven is not part of any package, it is a stand-alone option. Here is the list:

Outback Travel Trailer Options:

6 gal. gas/electric DSI water heater - 2 lbs. 
Oven - 30 lbs. 
4-stabilizer jacks - 24 lbs. 
Outside shower - 3 lbs. 
2 security lights - 2 lbs. 
Tub surround - 12 lbs. 
Outside cook center - 30 lbs. 
14" spare tire kit - 40 lbs. 
Stove cover - 2 lbs. 
Exterior storage drawer - 36 lbs.

Comfort Package:

13,500 ducted A/C 
AM/FM/CD stereo 
Awning 
TV antenna/cable 
Microwave 
Approx. Weight, 200 lbs.

Designer Package:

Oval mirror 
Wall border 
Cloth shower curtain 
Sofa pillows 
Bathroom accessories 
Brushed nickel coat hooks 
Utensil rack 
Innerspring mattress 
Bedspread 
LP/battery cover 
Chrome bumper cover 
Raised panel refrigerator 
Catch-all tray 
Recessed cutting board 
Paper towel holder 
Laundry hamper 
Approx. Weight, 30 lbs.

Randy


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

We just picked up our 23rs and it didn't have an oven in it. however we did have the dealer to mark it on our bill that we were due one when they became available. 
Now my question' 
1 is the convection oven better 
2 will it fit in the same area as the microwave 
3 should we skip the oven idea and just go with convection oven altogether 
Thanks guys and gals Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

There is a thread on this forum about this (oven vs microwave). Seemed to me that most preferred to have an oven and a microwave. I read something about cinnamon rolls in the morning tasting really good at campsites and large pans of lasagne cooking at night. Plus the added value to your camper of having both.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All OUTBACKS had ovens right up until the gas valve shortage! I bet you all paid for the ovens too. It is listed as a OPTION, but all the OUTBACKS were tricked out will ALL THE OPTIONS! I have one, and love using it.


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

I hear ya NDJollyMon..........we were told that it had all the bells and whistles.!!!!! 
I emailed Keystone today......THey stated the valve problem, and also told me this............

The price of your unit has been altered and
you have not been charged for the oven. Once they become available your
dealer will be notified and you will be able to purchase on and have it
installed.and this.......

You do however have an updated microwave oven due to
the shortage from our oven supplier. I hope this answers your question.
You are the eyes and ears in the field so to speak. Your comments, both
positive and negative are welcome as they will help Keystone build more
practical, reliable, and user friendly products. 

so of course i replied.....something to the effect that the price wasnt adjusted and that we were not made aware of this oven problem up front. then i got this reply.....

The price has been adjusted before our customers ever see the units. We
discounted our coaches when we sold them to our dealers because of this.
It is their choice if they pass that discounted price on to the
customer. All of the oven manufacturers
use a valve made by only one company, and that company has not been able
to supply the valves. Thus, we have not been able to get the ovens.
When they are available you will be able to purchase an oven and have it
installed.









Brandon Tom
Owner Relations
866-425-4369

so...............what am i to do now.....??


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't know what they are talking about --an upgraded microwave???
My microwave looks identical to the one that I had in my 21 rs. that is why I had asked if a convection micro would be better than the plain unit Mike


----------



## goofy (Mar 21, 2004)

picked up our new 23rs 3/9 when we first saw it it hade no oven told the dealer we would wait for oven and he got one from another unit and put in ours works great.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ours isn't in yet, but the dealer did tell me that all units are shipping with either a microwave/convection unit (most likely), or a gas oven(not very likely). As we haven't taken delivery yet, can someone tell me, do the trailers come with a "window sticker" from the factory, showing all the factory installed options, like on a new car? If so, wouldn't the discount for the lack of an oven be shown on there?

Just asking, as we are still waiting for ours to come in.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No window sticker on mine...good idea though.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We are waiting for delivery of our 25 rss. (due mid May) When I found out about the oven proplem, I contacted our dealer who confirmed that there is an oven valve shortage and most likley our trailer would not have an oven. He did say that as we had paid for a trailer with an oven, they would install one once they became available. Don't have that in writing yet. Will have to wait to see how it plays out.

Dean


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

I ended up speaking with the sales manager after I had e-mailed Keystone and received the same reply about the price being adjusted (even thought mine was not). I will end up getting compensated either with any oven or with a check. The sales rep was giving me the run around. Keystone basically said take it up with your dealer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We didn't have a window sticker either, but I did ask my dealer for something listing all the options that would come on my camper. They dug around and copied a shipping document from Keystone so I could check and make sure everything was included.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

My 28 RSS came with an oven. It is an 04; we bought it back in Nov 03. I asked the dealer and he did not install the oven; it came from the factory this way.

Thor


----------

